# Newbie question



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

What is it called when a bike has a shock on the rear too. It looks like a rear fork too kinda. The.rear has.suspension too. Please explain. I .wanting a bike like this. Sorry.im a newb

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Full Suspension.

the front squishy thing is the Suspension Fork

the rear squishy thing is the Shock


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes but what is the assembly called? it is like a swing arm kinda. It has two joints. One by the cranks and.on.by the seat post that has the.shock on the end.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

masonis1 said:


> Yes but what is the assembly called? it is like a swing arm kinda. It has two joints. One by the cranks and.on.by the seat post that has the.shock on the end.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


the rear triangle?

many companies have their own version of how a FS rig is built - so many look different.

*google fu from Wiki*:
* 3.1 Soft tail
* 3.2 Single pivot
o 3.2.1 High single pivot
o 3.2.2 Linkage driven low single pivot
* 3.3 Four-bar
* 3.4 Split pivot
* 3.5 Unified rear triangle
* 3.6 Virtual Pivot Point
* 3.7 DW-link
* 3.8 Switch link
* 3.9 Independent Drivetrain
* 3.10 Monolink
* 3.11 Equilink


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Answered all my questions. I just didnt know wjat to search. On average how.much.is a bike with full suspension going to.cost that is actually able to.take some.abuse?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

first I moved this the the Beginner forums - you can search to find your answer FWIW.

as far as a FS bike that can take some abuse - that's all totally relative.

or you talking like BC N, Shore Whistler abuse? Or just being comfortable doing 2' drops?

anyhow - you can find a FS rig for $200 (that will be pretty much crappy) up to $10, 000 (which is not crappy).

If you want a nice, solid entry level FS bike expect to pay approx $2K.

IMO.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok thanks for.your help. Are there any.brands i need to look at for a good fs bike. I just dont want to worry about the.bike braking on the trails. The.trails i ride now are filled with.guys running fs bikes with.fox.shocks all.around and the.best of everything. Hah im the.newb there. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> Ok thanks for.your help. Are there any.brands i need to look at for a good fs bike. I just dont want to worry about the.bike braking on the trails. The.trails i ride now are filled with.guys running fs bikes with.fox.shocks all.around and the.best of everything. Hah im the.newb there.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


Go visit your local bike shop, ask them these questions. You'll be able to play with bikes, get your size figured out, and get an idea of the differences between different price points, different suspension travels, and different intended purposes. Figure out what kind of riding you'd like to do, what kind of riding you're likely to do, and what kind of things you like to do on a bike. Once you've checked out some bikes, come on back with any other questions.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Also, i have wheels tires gears derailers etc. So.can i.just buy a good frame and.put the stuff.i.have on now?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MOSZ (Oct 28, 2011)

masonis1 said:


> ...I just dont want to worry about the.bike braking on the trails...
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


I wish there was a bike like that. The way I ride I have to worry and prepare for things to go wrong with my bikes. lol

But seriously a hard tail (No rear suspension) has less moving parts thus less things to go wrong and a single speed bike would have the least problems if my reasoning is correct.

Like zebrahum said. There is no perfect bike, just a type of bike for your type of riding and budget.

Type of riding = what terrain you ride on the most, elevation, how long rides last, do you like speed or technical stuff, are you hitting jumps, going down hills mostly, and so on. Have all this info ready when you go to your bike shop so they can help you pick the best bike for you. Good Luck and let us know what you get.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> Also, i have wheels tires gears derailers etc. So.can i.just buy a good frame and.put the stuff.i.have on now?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


Well, you've gone from not understanding what a full suspension bike was to wanting to assemble a custom build; this isn't a good start. Why don't you just take a quick stop down to the bike shop and take a look around at what's available in your price range. If you know exactly what you're buying, and how your parts will interface with the frame you plan on buying then it can be a fun and rewarding project to build from a frame up. It can alternatively be a costly way to find out that the parts you have don't work with the frame you chose and that the parts you did have are all worn out. I've seen both play out.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hah i cometely understand. I will write down part numbers, wheel size, may even take in the brakes and some other stuff. Ill check it out. And for my first build i want it good. Hah well this isnt my.first build. Ive converted a diamond viper x bmx racer to some stronger chromaly parts and stuff. Ill take picturea and get help. Any thing i.should look for in a bike frame

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

MOSZ said:


> I wish there was a bike like that. The way I ride I have to worry and prepare for things to go wrong with my bikes. lol
> 
> But seriously a hard tail (No rear suspension) has less moving parts thus less things to go wrong and a single speed bike would have the least problems if my reasoning is correct.
> 
> ...


I run on dirt/mud with stone and rocks. Some of the trails are old creek.beds. So.kind.of rough. Elevation i have no.idea. How does that affect the.bike? Rides will normally last 1-3 hours dependjng if we get the rc crawlers out. I like speed but i.want a low gear too so i can have the.torque at times i need it. Techniqual i dont understand. By.what? jumps will be ledges from.small.waterfalls no.more than about 3-4 feet at MOST.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WillyM (Jun 20, 2012)

check for bike shops that rent demo bikes. rent a few and ride them to get a fell for what meets your needs. generally if you rent them from the same place the will apply that amount to your purchase.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

So dont.buy the same place as u.rent? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

What bikes should.i.test? im sorry.but i have only 2 or 3 bike.shops. One is all small.bmx and cruisers, the.other is mbiking and speed racing.and.stuff. Not much.to.choose but.i.can.look.around. My price.range., well i.hope.if i.trade all my bikes i can.get one. A 26in minelli hybrid, mongoose 26in mbike, diamond back viper x with.tons.of.stuff.done to.it, giant bmx bike with nothing.special.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Is that even possible to trade bikes in?im guessing it is

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> What bikes should.i.test?


Well what do you want to do? Have you even looked at what bikes are out there? We can't spoon feed you what bike you should buy, it's a personal preference issue. It's like asking the internet what you should have for dinner; you'll get a pile of answers that you don't agree with and maybe one or two that accidentally pick something you'd like. People are going to recommend to you whatever the bike they have is, most people don't take the time to actually think about what might be best for you. And if someone did take that time, the answer will always revert to go test ride bikes. So figure out what type of bike you want and go test ride bikes.


----------



## MOSZ (Oct 28, 2011)

masonis1 said:


> I run on dirt/mud with stone and rocks. Some of the trails are old creek.beds. So.kind.of rough. Elevation i have no.idea. How does that affect the.bike? Rides will normally last 1-3 hours dependjng if we get the rc crawlers out. I like speed but i.want a low gear too so i can have the.torque at times i need it. Techniqual i dont understand. By.what? jumps will be ledges from.small.waterfalls no.more than about 3-4 feet at MOST.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


You would take elevation into consideration when choosing your bike. If you do alot of climbing then you would want a bike that could climb well. By your explanation of the terrain you ride I would look into a 29er. 29ers are fast and will roll over creek beds better that a 26 but that's my opinion. I have two MTB bikes and I test rode at least 10 bikes before I bought each one. The best advice we are going to give you is test ride as many bikes as you can. For a good entry FS bike look to spend anywhere from 1200-2500. Anything lower in price would not be worth it. unless it's used.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Im out of the.country. How much are just a frint suspension bike cost. Im trying tk.only get down to one.bike. Im sorry. I dont know many bike options so wouldnt.know where to start

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Looked at some 29ers. Is.kona a good.brand? i found a used one for around 400?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> Looked at some 29ers. Is.kona a good.brand? i found a used one for around 400?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, Kona is fine. Doesn't matter how good a deal you get on a bike if it's not the right size though.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh ok. Well ill save up.cuz demo bikes are 50 bucks and sounds like im going to guess on bikes to demo so might get expensive. #turnoff hah but ill find something hopefully. I can try.findout what size but sizing is 100 bucks for cheap so there is 150 bucks for.a.bike i dont.own

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> Oh ok. Well ill save up.cuz demo bikes are 50 bucks and sounds like im going to guess on bikes to demo so might get expensive. #turnoff hah but ill find something hopefully. I can try.findout what size but sizing is 100 bucks for cheap so there is 150 bucks for.a.bike i dont.own
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


You don't have to take a bike out for demo to have a shop identify what size is appropriate for you. You should only demo a bike once you're very sure that you want to buy that bike, otherwise just take some bikes out for a ride in the parking lot.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

So i.pay 100 bucks to get fitted? then go.test in parking lot? im.unsure what to.ask. First time...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MOSZ (Oct 28, 2011)

You go into your lbs and tell them you want to buy a mtb and tell them how much you want to pay. Then they will eventually ask how tall are you. If you are under 5'7is you will want a small frame generally. 5'7ish-5'10ish then a medium frame. 5'10 and up a large frame. if you are 5'7 or 5'10 then you really have to pay attention to the comfort of the bike since those heights fall in between. So now you have narrowed down a list of bikes by size and price range of what they have in stock. I would suggest test ride all of them. Then when you decide on a bike you can pay them for a fitting session if you want.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok. So.im.medium size. What do.thy do in a fitting? adjust the bike to you or wjat? what do i tell them about me trading some bikes in for a bike?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

1st look for something that ballpark fits. then test ride a bunch of things in that approximate size ( size varies by vendor and model). this should only require a drivers license ( dunno what would be needed without one). 

then when you've narrowed it down to a couple of bikes demo it or get a fit if you've made a decision. often you can get close enough with the just self fitting that a proper fit session isnt needed. 



in the fitting they'll adjust the seat ( and or stem) so that you are at "optimal" performance while seated. . close enough to "optimal" is generally good enough for me. 

im far more likely to get a road bike fitted than a mtb.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok sounds good. I wonder if my permit would work? im only 15. but i will look at some. Hope.i can get some reasonable money.from.my.bikes!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> Ok sounds good. I wonder if my permit would work? im only 15. but i will look at some. Hope.i can get some reasonable money.from.my.bikes!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


i'd be willing to bet that any state issued id with your picture on it would be good enough.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok.greats. Thanks again for all the help

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> So i.pay 100 bucks to get fitted? then go.test in parking lot? im.unsure what to.ask. First time...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2



Go to a bike shop. Not a Dick's or Sports Authority, an independent bicycle retailer.
Tell them you are shopping for a new mountain bike
Tell them your budget, or at least your estimation of your budget
Tell them whatever you think might help them identify what kind of bike to show you.
Ride whatever they show you. Listen to them, ask questions when you have them.
Buy the bike you like the most.
Go home and ride it.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Sounds good. But im sorry to be mean but.nobody has.answered my trade in question. Will.they.do.trade ins or.buy.used bikes. And do they sell used bikes

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wrong topic?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blowwzilla (Aug 13, 2009)

It depends on the shop. Like many have said, go to the shop and you will find out.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> Sounds good. But im sorry to be mean but.nobody has.answered my trade in question. Will.they.do.trade ins or.buy.used bikes. And do they sell used bikes
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


Most shops do not take trades or buy used bikes. However some do, go find out.

Also, proper punctuation and capitalization (or at the very least making an effort towards it) will go a long way in getting more and better responses. This is not a Bieberfever site, please treat it as such.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

ok. i will do better. i am on my phone so it is hard to do. ill see if any take trades.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MOSZ (Oct 28, 2011)

masonis1 said:


> ok. i will do better. i am on my phone so it is hard to do. ill see if any take trades.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


You might get more money if you sell them on craigslist.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

might try that

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

if you look at dirtbikes or streetbikes. you can basically go with swing arm on this one. its virtually the same set up, and in common terms, alot of people will understand what you mean with that general terminology.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> Ok thanks for.your help. Are there any.brands i need to look at for a good fs bike. I just dont want to worry about the.bike braking on the trails. The.trails i ride now are filled with.guys running fs bikes with.fox.shocks all.around and the.best of everything. Hah im the.newb there.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


troll for some earlier year bikes, ie; gary fischer, specialized, cannondale.
you can find good cheap bikes on cl or ebay for that matter. all around 2-600 bucks. 
what ever your budget can allow for. but if you can find a good hardtail at a steal then id say take it and run.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

ill try looking at some hardtails. anything specific to look for in a bike

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

looked in an italian bike shop today. had some nice stuff. i saw a nice hardtail for.600 euro. about 750usd. seemed very.nice. ill look in america for a hardtail. might just sell my bikes on cl and then take some money in and buy a new bike or even trade on cl for one. 

or could i.even just put a front fork on my minelli.and go mountainbiking then? it is a chromaly frame. a hybrid tho

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> looked in an italian bike shop today. had some nice stuff. i saw a nice hardtail for.600 euro. about 750usd. seemed very.nice. ill look in america for a hardtail. might just sell my bikes on cl and then take some money in and buy a new bike or even trade on cl for one.
> 
> or could i.even just put a front fork on my minelli.and go mountainbiking then? it is a chromaly frame. a hybrid tho
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not familiar with the bike you currently have but the difference between a hybrid and mountain bike is more than just a front fork. Most hybrids have 700c wheels and low tire clearance for skinny tires. You will want at least a 1.95" tire for mountain biking and I typically suggest 2.1" or above. The geometry of hybrid bikes is also much more upright seated and less suited to trail use. And finally the components are typically not trail abuse oriented and instead more suitable to bike paths and roads. You would be better off buying a purpose built mountain bike even if it were an entry level bike.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

sounds good. i found some gary fisher and specialized on cl for some good prices. sounds like the peoole want tk get rid.of them because mbiking just wasnt for them. sad but their lose might be my gain. a garyfisher for about 250 and a specialized for 340. and sone ithers

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> ill try looking at some hardtails. anything specific to look for in a bike
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


older treks can usually be found at fair prices. but its just in general. google search early 90s treks. gt. GF. specialized. cannondale. giant. just what you can find. the good ole hardtails are most affordable and good for entry levels. most important is the fit and the condition. dont buy a beater. be more money in parts than it would be to just get a new bike.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

and i don't recommend just throwing a hyrdaulic/spring etc fork on any frame and taking it trail blazing. that frame wasnt designed for that kind of riding so it would be easy to break or crack it.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

ok i found some hardtails. ill see if i can go look t them

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

sounds like a plan, let us all know what goodies you find. pics would be fantastic so we can help you get a good one.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

For sale - used Specialized M4 Stumpjumper. This was bought brand new in 2002 at 'Big Shark' that was formerly in Delmar Loop. It was used numerous times for trail riding and regular road riding. The bike is a bit dirty and could use a tuneup and new tires/tubes,but otherwise it is a wonderful bicycle. I don't trail ride any longer and it has been hanging in my garage for several years.

The bike is 15.5" from the crank to the middle of the main joint.

Nothing is wrong with the bike to my knowledge except for the tuning as mentioned above.

If you are serious for the bike, I can probably fill up the tires for a quick spin on my street. I do have the original tires and some other trail-rated tires that i will give you as well. Not sure how good they will hold up, but at least you will have the exact size.

For a link with all of the bike specs, please see this site: BikePedia 2002 Specialized Stumpjumper M4

For other items i have for sale, search JeffreyMS.

Thanks for looking. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

2011 Gary Fisher by Trek Marlin Single Speed 21" (XL) Frame, 29" wheels, disc brakes suntour fork with lock out bike was only ridden twice, less than 1 year old $600 when new, only sign of use is the seat post from adjusting $395 or REASONABLE offer 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

this one seems the.nicest. Looking to sell my Gary Fisher Sugar 4. The bike is a 2005 model but is absolutely spotless and has been ridden three times at the most (found out the hard way mtn biking is just not for me and parked it in the basement for the past 6 years; it still has retail tags on the clip in petals). This is essentially a new $1200 dollar bike. Components include shimano brakes, deore lx derailleurs, manitu splice fork, rock shox rear shock. Frame size is either small or medium. 
for sale for 500 i.think

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> For sale - used Specialized M4 Stumpjumper. This was bought brand new in 2002 at 'Big Shark' that was formerly in Delmar Loop. It was used numerous times for trail riding and regular road riding. The bike is a bit dirty and could use a tuneup and new tires/tubes,but otherwise it is a wonderful bicycle. I don't trail ride any longer and it has been hanging in my garage for several years.
> 
> The bike is 15.5" from the crank to the middle of the main joint.
> 
> ...


stupmjumpers are a good ride. id say go look at it. but keep looking. you may find a better deal but go check that specialized


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

ok ill check it out. thanks. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

No worries, let me know how you like that ride.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

ill try getting a look at it if i can. getting my wisdom teeth removed tomorrow...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> ill try getting a look at it if i can. getting my wisdom teeth removed tomorrow...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


lol Oh the joys of wisdom teeth, in fact, the most pointless tooth is the dumbest tooth and its called a wisdom tooth. I;m sorry but what? lol well, try to go do it as soon as you can. those deals move really quick


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks. they suck. i shoukd be able to try and ride them.in 2-3days

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> thanks. they suck. i shoukd be able to try and ride them.in 2-3days
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


tell me about it lol. i know. and also did you set up a day to check out that bike?


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

no. but i did find some more bikes. more specialized and gary fishers. all the cannondales i.see are older and have a hard.front end. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

are there other.brands i should look for besides those 3

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> are there other.brands i should look for besides those 3
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


kona, fuji, giant to name some more


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

scott?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

scott yes, relatively expensive though. im trying to keep you in a bidget with some older bikes with a good name.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

ok thanks. i looked those up. i have found good luck with spec, and gf.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

no worries, just look up what bike it is online once you find one in the search. and good luck with spec and gf?


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

i hope i find a specialized or gary fisher 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

ah lol, yeah, gary fishers are a great bike. my cousin dropped 5grand on one not too long ago.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

oh wow.

well my minelli is a mt diablo y2k collection 

id post pics but my phone isnt working now

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

found a specialozed frame and the guy wants to sell some other parts from a genesis v2100 to almost make a complete bike. how.much.would you.all.pay for something like this?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

the guy.is willing to.sell for 160. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

its a specialized 04 hardrock a1 comp fs frame and he thinks.a.v2100 parts will fit on it. does anyone know. 160

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> found a specialozed frame and the guy wants to sell some other parts from a genesis v2100 to almost make a complete bike. how.much.would you.all.pay for something like this?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


no no no. no genesis. its horrid. its a walmart bike. so the parts are garbage


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

the guy said its all.shimano parts. how much shouls i.offer.just for the frame and spec wheels

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

i could get the spec and just put the gears from my minelli, i like the gear ratios anyway and they are shimano, and just put it.over. should i.do that?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

should i do that

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/3078742933.html

how about this? i.offered 500

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> Gary Fisher Mountain Bike
> 
> how about this? i.offered 500
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


Super outdated. I'd rather ride a fully rigid bike.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

so thats a no... hah what about a gary fisher super 4 for 450?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

super 4
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/3074956227.html
tassaji or wjatever
http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/3138113753.html

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> super 4
> Gary Fisher Sugar 4
> tassaji or wjatever
> Gary Fisher Tassajara
> ...


Sugar 4, they're ok; nothing to write home about. What have you test rode at your local bike shops so far? What do you like?


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

havent been able to do anything because of getting my teeth pulled. im still not sure if i dont have to pay money to.test

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

what about the tassajj? and for my first real mountain bike, is the sugar 4 good and how much.should i offer

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> havent been able to do anything because of getting my teeth pulled. im still not sure if i dont have to pay money to.test
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


You clearly haven't even been to a shop yet. You can do all the searching in the world on the internet, but if you don't know what you're buying you're likely to get screwed into buying something. I don't like the sugar much, but many people like it just fine. Really, it's impossible to judge the condition a bike is in until you see it in person. And without knowing exactly how to identify what might be issues (Sugar chainstays, for example) then you might get screwed into buying a bike that seems like a great deal but needs a ton of work. I've seen far more bikes bought on the used market that were absolute money pits than I have seen good buys. The good buys are out there, but they are hardly the norm.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

i havent had the chance too. ill check some bikes out. bikes i now know.i.can afford. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gdb2b (Jan 17, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

might ride down to the lbs tomorrow and test a sugar 4 and stumphopper or something like those. will an older bike handle the same as new models?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

just found this in the allie








a fold up fs bike. hah looks like a bad bike but might keep for parts or something
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

yeah, but its the quality of the shimano, and i wouldnt rip the minelli apart to put together an mtb. id just get the frame and the cheap parts, then upgrade that thing. its really not worth that headache


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

so give 150 for that spec with gen parts?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> Gary Fisher Mountain Bike
> 
> how about this? i.offered 500
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


i would ride that fisher, just put good good parts on it :] but i like some older bikes though like my super v700 <3


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

here is the.bike. it would be spec frame and wheels, genesis other stuff

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/3059945848.html

150 for everything

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> just found this in the allie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wouldnt take anything off that but maybe the gripshift, cables, and levers in case of extreme emergency


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

its just neat. never seen one like it before

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> so give 150 for that spec with gen parts?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


id say 2-250 on that HR.its a good frame and looks decent enough


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

that is true, ive only ever seen like one or two max lol


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

he said he would take 150 for everything. well what bike should i try out tomorrow so i can see if.id like this bike?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> he said he would take 150 for everything. well what bike should i try out tomorrow so i can see if.id like this bike?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


do it. 150 is a steal really. thats the price of a new walmart bike. if i could find deals like that here. id be golden. and look at hard tail and fs. just what ever tickles your fancy. just tell them youre height. and also. every bike has a different feel
so its wise to try different names dude


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

150 is almost good enough to.risk the gamble and fix it up. if i dont fit it i could sell it and maybe make a profit. ill try maybe a specialized stump or wjatever that spec is and ill try it. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

stumpjumper. and also, ask him the his height, and compare it to yours. thats always a good decent start on that note. and yeah it really is. its one hell of a deal. its an o4? right?
i would also see if an lbs would take the frame in and do exchanges? maybe on the side, not directly through the store. ive done things like that plenty. :]


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

also, im saying too, make sure you fit it before you buy it. so dig deep into this frame, look at it, and ask him his height like i said.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

he is 5'8" about half.an onch taller than me. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

look for a specialized enduro. you might enjoy that


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

look for wjat on the frame. dents or like cracks

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSuperV said:


> stumpjumper. and also, ask him the his height, and compare it to yours. thats always a good decent start on that note. and yeah it really is. its one hell of a deal. its an o4? right?
> i would also see if an lbs would take the frame in and do exchanges? maybe on the side, not directly through the store. ive done things like that plenty. :]


it is a 04 stumpjumper he is not.much taller than me. selling cuz he is making a new bike up.

and what about the lbs taking the.frame in and.excahnge?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSuperV said:


> look for a specialized enduro. you might enjoy that


i will try and test that. it better not.be.some 6 grand bike and make me fall.in love with.it.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

the frame is your size. most likely. and also, if you take to guys at the lbs, maybe one will want it, and he will do some exchange for you, "under the table" so to speak. you know. a barter, if you will. yes. more or less, just examine the frame carefully. the crank case and neck could have cracks in them, minor ones, maybe, but if so, they can lead to big ones, and mean the difference between a waste, and a deal


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> i will try and test that. it better not.be.some 6 grand bike and make me fall.in love with.it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


nah, its around 01 and its going to be cheap. craigslist it. around, 2-400 bucks easy. you should be able to walk home, well, ride it home haha


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSuperV said:


> nah, its around 01 and its going to be cheap. craigslist it. around, 2-400 bucks easy. you should be able to walk home, well, ride it home haha


hah well considering this guy lives 30 minutes by car i probably wont.be riding and.its not.together.

and craigslist what, enduro?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSuperV said:


> the frame is your size. most likely. and also, if you take to guys at the lbs, maybe one will want it, and he will do some exchange for you, "under the table" so to speak. you know. a barter, if you will. yes. more or less, just examine the frame carefully. the crank case and neck could have cracks in them, minor ones, maybe, but if so, they can lead to big ones, and mean the difference between a waste, and a deal


what guy would want an.old stumpjumper when.they.have.hundreds.of.new bikes to.chose from?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> hah well considering this guy lives 30 minutes by car i probably wont.be riding and.its not.together.
> 
> and craigslist what, enduro?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


yeah buddy, craigslist the enduro you may enjoy that frame. its an fs


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

i rode a mongoose fs my cousin.had. it sucks. feels.like riding a trampoline.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> what guy would want an.old stumpjumper when.they.have.hundreds.of.new bikes to.chose from?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


 and that one guy in particular, does not pick a bike from the store. thatd be taking stock away and hed owe a pretty penny. he might actually own a bike hed trade out for the frame. you never know.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

thats because its a horrid walmart bike. they mass produce those things, theres no quality only quantity.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

ok i just dont understand how a guy would swap a frame for something else? and it a horrible.bike. hah.the.mongoose...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

is this stumpjumper frame a really nice frame or.something

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

its called trading. and he may want a stump jumper, and he might want to off his old bike? lol it is a really nice frame. ive looked into them some. not my style really, i hate hardtails, just not comfy enough for me, i like the feel of a bending frame, and the plush squish you get from the rear shock right off that fresh drop. its just glorious haha. sorry. reliving old feelings.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

hah ok. and i.understand now. well ill give it a shot. i texted the guy a little late tonight. hopefully.its still available.. i.think.it is. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

people were all over my old Cannondale SuperV700. had some slight mods done. like an adapter cup from oversize head, to a standard, with a rockshoxx fork. and a powdercoated black matte frame, with polished silver swingarm, and glod rear fox shock and gold accent, black and silver low rise bars, and sram gripshift, deore rear derail, no front. alpinestar branded custom job. pretty little thing haha


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

so he may want that Stump. who knows. but hey, if he doesnt reply, he will let ou know later in the day,


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

ya sounds nice. so the stumpjumper would be a.good.forst bike. and ill try posting.pics of.my.minelli. i.like the gearing.on that, might have better qualoty.stuff on that then.the.genesis. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

yep. the guy seemed nice and he was throwing.in all the genisis stuff free so.i.could get a.bike together

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> ya sounds nice. so the stumpjumper would be a.good.forst bike. and ill try posting.pics of.my.minelli. i.like the gearing.on that, might have better qualoty.stuff on that then.the.genesis.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


1000000000 times better than that genesis. but hey, if it gets the job done, just put it together and ride it to death. then put real parts on it


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> yep. the guy seemed nice and he was throwing.in all the genisis stuff free so.i.could get a.bike together
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


yep, just make the specialized a whole bike, and go ride it like you stole it haha. and also, the stump would be fantastic for a first.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

i will. i dont know how.much ill.ride it on the.trails. as much as i.can get out there but ill.defently ride it.in the park for some.cardio for.wrestling and to.the.gym. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

but the gears and stuff from.gen is shimano too. may be same stuff

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

the guy texted back. the bike is a 17 frame andhe said that would be perfect me. im gunna take a run and then ride ocer to the lbs and test some

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

i think.we got confused yesyerday. the is a hardrock fs comp. can you look back at that ad and see if this is as good.as you are saying

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

well damn. my most local.bike shop doesnt carry spec. atleast not on the website. maybe have some bikes in there tho. going to.check it out today. they.are very.proud of gary fisher products tho

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

local bike shop only had trek. tested a bike. it was a 15 and a half inch 29er trek. rode nice. hydrolic brakes tested on road and in a gravel bumpy allie. liked the bike.

got sized and the guy said a 17 inch spec would be nice for me. 18in was too.big. when i.tried.a 26er trek. but i liked it. guy was nice and all they.needed was my id for testing.

ps. got some grips for my bike..


























like the.test helmet?
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> but the gears and stuff from.gen is shimano too. may be same stuff
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


its not. trust me. i know, ive looked


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

hah it bad?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> i think.we got confused yesyerday. the is a hardrock fs comp. can you look back at that ad and see if this is as good.as you are saying
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


oh yeah, hardrock lol not stump haha. still good regardless


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

ok. ill try getting 150 together for this ride

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> well damn. my most local.bike shop doesnt carry spec. atleast not on the website. maybe have some bikes in there tho. going to.check it out today. they.are very.proud of gary fisher products tho
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


GF is a glorified trek really if you want to get technical


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

thry guy wad like if you see a bike with gf on it. its a trek that gary.fisher designed

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

the kid ill be riding with has a couple specs. a stump.jumper and a rock.hopper. both fully.upgraded

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

yeah they are bad, but itll get the job done. id rather ride it then look at it for a while. if you are a true mtb fan, nothing will hold you back from the trails. and good, get that money. the test helm is great lol


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> the kid ill be riding with has a couple specs. a stump.jumper and a rock.hopper. both fully.upgraded
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


see if you can borrow one of his. like the old rock and try a ride out. and thats a smart man lol


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

Knolly is making a bad ass bike. i want it so bad.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

oh yeah, what grips did you get?


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

i got feel for a decent bike today. but i do know i like the gearing on my minelli more than any other bike ive tested. and this kids has these.just cuz his dad is.big.into.the.upgrading thong and use to ride a.lot. hah hes my pole vaulting.coach.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> i got feel for a decent bike today. but i do know i like the gearing on my minelli more than any other bike ive tested. and this kids has these.just cuz his dad is.big.into.the.upgrading thong and use to ride a.lot. hah hes my pole vaulting.coach.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


take the minelli to the lbs and have them get your gear set up pecs. then you can gear the new derailures to the same feel, but they wont be as smooth


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSuperV said:


> oh yeah, what grips did you get?


i.got some aluminum clamp grips. idk. they are good.tho. come in a brown package. Looks recycled brown.paclage. Ill look some time. 27 bucks.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSuperV said:


> take the minelli to the lbs and have them get your gear set up pecs. then you can gear the new derailures to the same feel, but they wont be as smooth


I like the gear range, it has a super low first and a high high gear. I just.like it. And you can.wheel.it forever in 4th. please explain what you want them to.do?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

juat check the setup, granted it probably wont be good for mtb. you want the "setup" from teeth, to derailures. aand ive seen them before. nice grips


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Could i put that gear set on the spec? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

They are the red anodized clamps. I.like em on my bmx bike so far. 

And what would make the gears different froma hybrid mountain to a full mpuntain

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> They are the red anodized clamps. I.like em on my bmx bike so far.
> 
> And what would make the gears different froma hybrid mountain to a full mpuntain
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


the way its ridden on. and the uses for them.

watch this, it just tripped me out, i know its off topic, but still

Natural Hallucinogen - YouTube


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> Could i put that gear set on the spec?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


in theory yeah. would i? no.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh ok. Even with the.bad gen.gears? 

And thats trippy

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is the minelli. Look at the rear first gear. Hah not a bad looking bike.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Getting the hardrock this friday!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> Oh ok. Even with the.bad gen.gears?
> 
> And thats trippy
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


yeah, me personally, i would build it even with parts that were horrid just to ride it. i love to get out there. so screw waiting, and i know right haha. and i see the set up on the minelli and ive no clue what that is lol


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> Getting the hardrock this friday!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


nice. get that rock, build her, then go shred some ass!


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hah alright. Well the minelli has a shimano dual sis up front and i read the tooth count on the first gear but forgot. It seems like a nice bike but i dont know why.people.say its bad.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> It seems like a nice bike but i dont know why.people.say its bad.


Well I don't know anything about your current bike but I suspect you might find out why people say that when you pick up that Hardrock. Good choice, by the way.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok cool. Well i might.go and put the parts list on here from the.minelli. wheels,bars,gears, shifters, derailers etc. With pics

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

in my honest opinion, if you like it, thats all that counts, everyone else can go suck it easy.
it doesnt make sense, if you dont own a trek or what ever, than you have a bad bike. i think people seem to forget that you can also build them, and if i do recall, just because its not a high dollar top name bike. its bad? well to be honest. youre buying th name alot of th time for that extra 300 bucks. if you like it. you think it looks cool. you love the ride. and you dont care. and are happy. then thats it. youre all good. theres nothing wrong with that.

so what you have bad parts. im sure they started out with the best they could get too. lets go back to the roots. if you can go ride the trail, then go do it. dont wait on making a good bike or buying one. if it breaks, then fix it. youll learn alot more doing that.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> Hah alright. Well the minelli has a shimano dual sis up front and i read the tooth count on the first gear but forgot. It seems like a nice bike but i dont know why.people.say its bad.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


google search the bike name and year, and add specs, and then just copy and paste it here. we can research it for you and tell you the best set up


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

business cat is amazing btw


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I got this bike free from my grandparents old renter from.canada, when he.moved back i got the bike.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just had a person ask about some of my bikes that are forsale. 
If i give info here, do you think.yall can help on price

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> I just had a person ask about some of my bikes that are forsale.
> If i give info here, do you think.yall can help on price
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


yeah, we can. and also, cant argue with a free italian import
minelli isnt a bad bike at all really


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Its canadian bike hah. But here is the parts list from what i can tell.

Minelli Mt Diablo y2k collection 2000 chromaly frame,fork.
Xplorer 26in double wall rims front and back.
Serfas drifter front tire.
Kalin ATB ht100 bars. 
Shimano 7 speed and dual sis 
Tektro v brakes
Cranks have this part num... FC-TY30
precised indexed shifting front.and rear.
Shimano 34t mega range. 
Megarange rear derailer.
Setle royal seat. 

Thats the bike. Let me know.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

sure you dont wanna keep it as a commuter? would make a pretty decent one. 

i see alot of older chromo hardrock/rockhoppers that are pretty close to that build in the $200 range around here.

"Cranks have this part num... FC-TY30" thats shimano tourney


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Slozomby said:


> sure you dont wanna keep it as a commuter? would make a pretty decent one.
> 
> i see alot of older chromo hardrock/rockhoppers that are pretty close to that build in the $200 range around here.
> 
> "Cranks have this part num... FC-TY30" thats shimano tourney


Im trying to.sell it for 200 on craigslist. Are the shimano.parts on it any.good?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh.and yes i might.keep it if i cant sell it. Might put some stuff on my.new hardrock amd.just swap the.parts. 

Are the rims on this bike better than the.stock rims on the.spec? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

heres my baby. Seat is jusr.for testing. Hah

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> Oh.and yes i might.keep it if i cant sell it. Might put some stuff on my.new hardrock amd.just swap the.parts.
> 
> Are the rims on this bike better than the.stock rims on the.spec?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


im guessing ( without diggin back through the thread) that the spec is disc, so you cant really use those wheels(thats also ignoring cassette vs freewheel). you could swap rims on the hubs but i dont think it'd gain you anything for the cost/time involved. 
they arent "nice enough" to justify putting money into them other than keeping them working.


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> Im trying to.sell it for 200 on craigslist. Are the shimano.parts on it any.good?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


12+ year old parts and 7 speed. all you can ask for is functional at this point. when new they weren't the top of the line if that's what you meant.

is it just me or does that jump in the low gears look huge


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Slozomby said:


> im guessing ( without diggin back through the thread) that the spec is disc, so you cant really use those wheels(thats also ignoring cassette vs freewheel). you could swap rims on the hubs but i dont think it'd gain you anything for the cost/time involved.
> they arent "nice enough" to justify putting money into them other than keeping them working.


It is not disk.i think. Ill know full specs friday at 5.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Slozomby said:


> 12+ year old parts and 7 speed. all you can ask for is functional at this point. when new they weren't the top of the line if that's what you meant.
> 
> is it just me or does that jump in the low gears look huge


So they arent very good.

And yes the first gear is huge. It takes a normal peddle to go about 3 mph. Great torque tho. Hah.

Also this bike sat for 4 years so lets be real. The parts are only 8 years worn. Haah

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> So they arent very good.
> 
> And yes the first gear is huge. It takes a normal peddle to go about 3 mph. Great torque tho. Hah.
> 
> ...


well, its really out dated. regardless of the wear and tear. second, are you selling that diamondack?? and the minelli, id try to sell it really. its too out dated. although its a nice name and age, like an old car. but still. id go 150-175 on the diablo. being that old. and no, the rims that came stock on the hardrock in o4 are way way better than those. being as technology has increased in wheels, along with all other parts. and it is quite a huge difference on the rear cassette there. but its called a mega for a reason lol its like an all road trek. the 720 series i have currently. just different rear cassette.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Im trying to.sell the diamondback. I was offered 275 on that by a guy then couldnt get.money.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> Im trying to.sell the diamondback. I was offered 275 on that by a guy then couldnt get.money.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


id run it at 250 and see what itd pull. them old dbs are nice to have. just like my old 80s haro, and my cousins gt set. why couldnt you get the money?


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Not sure. The guy was on a forum and said he couldnt get it. Its an 03 diamondback viper X crmo 4130 main frame. Franko frame. Another.good buy. I.bought on ebay in 2006 for 50 bucks shipped. Been hpgrading with parts as they have came in a.d.now i will make about 150 buck.profit.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

thats good dude. look at pink bike . com
you can advertise on there if you want


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ill have to look at there.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I dont know how to post on there but cl is better!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Slozomby said:


> is it just me or does that jump in the low gears look huge


It's called "Mega Range" and it's a feature of many low end bikes made for entry level riders.

If you got $50 out of it I would call it a good deal. If it were me, I'd keep it around as a commuter or backup for a friend if they want to come biking with you. The money you get from it will be minimal.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well now its a bike for a cousin in from.italy

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> I dont know how to post on there but cl is better!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


its made for people to sell and buy bikes though, so the people on there know what they are getting into.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> It's called "Mega Range" and it's a feature of many low end bikes made for entry level riders.
> 
> If you got $50 out of it I would call it a good deal. If it were me, I'd keep it around as a commuter or backup for a friend if they want to come biking with you. The money you get from it will be minimal.


this is true, id keep it in that case. i just figured, maybe enough money would come in to buy some good Specialized Spanky or something for the hardrock. just a thought. it would be a step in the positive direction.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I was hoping i could sell a bike and get some bettwr stuff

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> I was hoping i could sell a bike and get some bettwr stuff
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


You might be able to sell it, but I wouldn't expect much money. Bike depreciation makes selling a used car look like a profitable endeavor.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

i agree, they do depreciate over time. but you could get at least some money. more than you payed for that db and you got the minelli free right? so you cant lose really


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I.cant really lose. Hah and a 2008 diamondback nothing special for 80 bucks so im sure mine can bring more.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

My cpusin and i have some motor bikes we made from some mountain bikes. Mine will do 45-50 his will do about 30. 
mine.needs some.work but here is his.








Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

exatctly. your bikes will do better. and i have my own project bike too. im making a mini chopper. exhaust and all. im doing all fabrication myself.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

My mini bike

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

needs some work? lol it needs, well, everything haha


----------



## Fishfinder (Jul 21, 2012)

Interesting


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I rebuilt it.and painted it. Just needs motor. Then its complete

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> I rebuilt it.and painted it. Just needs motor. Then its complete
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


well alright then. look for an old edger motor. those usually work well enough


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

TheSuperV said:


> well alright then. look for an old edger motor. those usually work well enough


Edger? How about a 200cc motor?










pssh... edger.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Is that a scat too

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> Is that a scat too
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


No, it's a non-branded new frame and an engine from Harbor Freight.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> Edger? How about a 200cc motor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


edgers are easy to find. and are a very cheap alternative to a low budget. like our friend has here. pssh 200cc engine lol. if it were me, id not make a mini bike in the first place. hell my first bike was a suzuki 250


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

TheSuperV said:


> edgers are easy to find. and are a very cheap alternative to a low budget. like our friend has here. pssh 200cc engine lol. if it were me, id not make a mini bike in the first place. hell my first bike was a suzuki 250


It's a tiny purple death machine, and I can't recommend anyone make one either.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> It's a tiny purple death machine, and I can't recommend anyone make one either.


ive seen some interesting stuff on mini bikes before. and experienced some myself, so i concur to the statement of death machine haha


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well got a new project now. My uncle got a wrecked 1975 yamaha 250 enduro free from a guy at work. The.guy wrecked.it. Bent front forks but thats it. I might fix her up to go along with my.1979 honda elsinor

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> Well got a new project now. My uncle got a wrecked 1975 yamaha 250 enduro free from a guy at work. The.guy wrecked.it. Bent front forks but thats it. I might fix her up to go along with my.1979 honda elsinor
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


its a pain to try to bend forks on a bike that big. motorcycles have been in my family since i can remember and seeing them be worked on, i know the forks, arent easy to play with.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

No i found a new pair on ebay 65 bucks. Might get them.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

yeah buddy! do it up!
make that bike run. sell the mini frame and be a big kid haha


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hah well i fixed up my 1979 cr125 elsinor. Nice bike except fouls plugs bad and the clutch is going. Hah but this enduro should be a kickass vike.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

it will be yamaha run even when the engine is blown.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Which bike?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

The Yamaha 250 enduro. they run when the enigines get blown on them. its insane.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hah how the hell ia that possible? hah and also what coyld cause my elsinor to foul plugs. It also doesnt lije reving without a load on it. If u.bring.in the clutch and.rev it will.rev then lower rpm then bounce back.up like bing,...bing,...bing. Wont hold high rpm. Also it has little.power low end, like it will die if you rev and try to drop the clutch to do a wheelie or something. 
It hasnt been rebuilt ever i.dont think. Been in.tthe famipy.sibce 79...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

the caps, or wires running into that. and do you have the spacing too tight or too loose. sounds like the throttle cable needs some minor adjusting and it sounds like the carb and some other stuff needs to be cleaned out. routine maintenance should be done since its 79 and all. id say give it a good going over. and clean that thing out! and yamaha is built to last like that. its weird. i dont know why they are like that lol


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

i believe alot of the rpm surging is from the carb.


So, what I can say:
1) Did you check and adjust pilot screws on the carbs? on High rpm, but on Low rpm.
Or maybe one (or two) have torn or "broken" maybe the O-ring...
2) Did you check for an air intake in the rubber hose or seal between carbs and engine?.. Or air intake by loosening the axle on the body of the carbs...
3) Did you check choke system (don't know specs of your bike though) and "choke circuit" on the carbs?..
4) Did you check "depression chambers" (if any on the carbs), needle, circuit and rubber?..

maybe the carbs arent synchronized right. it gets pretty technical when this all starts happening.

id say get a service check. or see if you can trouble shoot some info with a local bike mechanic


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

is it fuel injected? if so. the injectors may need to be done. and it could be valves. or just the timing.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSuperV said:


> the caps, or wires running into that. and do you have the spacing too tight or too loose. sounds like the throttle cable needs some minor adjusting and it sounds like the carb and some other stuff needs to be cleaned out. routine maintenance should be done since its 79 and all. id say give it a good going over. and clean that thing out! and yamaha is built to last like that. its weird. i dont know why they are like that lol


I have cleaned the carb about 6 times in 4 months.its clean. Throttle is fine i think it just doesnt like reving

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSuperV said:


> i believe alot of the rpm surging is from the carb.
> 
> So, what I can say:
> 1) Did you check and adjust pilot screws on the carbs? on High rpm, but on Low rpm.
> ...


Ill check some o rings.
Also.wjat are the.high low rpm Adjustments?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSuperV said:


> is it fuel injected? if so. the injectors may need to be done. and it could be valves. or just the timing.


Its a 1979 honda cr125 2stroke elsinor

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Got a 7 1/2 hp for the mini bike! hah

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

good motor for the mini haha! remove the Governor on the motor. i dont think it is. and i dont rightly know where they are. look up and emanual for it on the internet. but they are the screws on the carbs. honestly, id go shoot the **** with some motor heads at a bike shop and let them in on your litte projects. bikers stick together, so theyll be more help.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> I have cleaned the carb about 6 times in 4 months.its clean. Throttle is fine i think it just doesnt like reving
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


floats and jets also?
just making sure you have it all down.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSuperV said:


> good motor for the mini haha! remove the Governor on the motor. i dont think it is. and i dont rightly know where they are. look up and emanual for it on the internet. but they are the screws on the carbs. honestly, id go shoot the **** with some motor heads at a bike shop and let them in on your litte projects. bikers stick together, so theyll be more help.


There no.govenor on any of my stuff but i dont understand what u mean by shoot the .... With sone motor.heads? hah

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

TheSuperV said:


> floats and jets also?
> just making sure you have it all down.


Everything is clean. could it be the mag

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

means go talk with some guys who know how to work on motorcyles extensively. ive got very limited knowledge. and it could be that yeah


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I was thinking the mag just cant keep.up with the high rpm.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrandNewDaddy (Jul 27, 2012)

FS or fullsuspension


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Well ****. My diamondback was stolen last night

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

thats probably the case. im no mechanic to help diagnose this with lol. but hey, at least i helped


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Im mad about my dback. God

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> Im mad about my dback. God
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, it's a really bad feeling when that happens. I hope it comes back.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh and i found a guy today wanting it.for 300...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

take that posting down, and i bet it was some little street jit. my firend had a clasic, mongoose that was stolen. so i hunted it down and busted ass


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Where should i start looking? i live in a neighbirhood where everyone know mostly everyone, and the people that are fishy, i would see the.bike. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> Where should i start looking? i live in a neighbirhood where everyone know mostly everyone, and the people that are fishy, i would see the.bike.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


The police, for starters. Then pawn shops and second hand stores. Ebay, Craigslist, local classifieds. Just keep your eyes out, it's probably not far away.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

So should i call the police and say what? Then go to pawn shops jist around town? 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

masonis1 said:


> So should i call the police and say what? Then go to pawn shops jist around town?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


Is this a serious question?

Tell them your bike got stolen. Tell them what it was. Hopefully tell them the serial number. Tell them when it was stolen and from where. Tell them whatever they ask you. If you don't have a police report and you find the bike, what are you going to do if you find it?


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Idk. I wont sell it. Ill tell them. It has some stuff where it will easily point it out because ts a one of a kind

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Would i call 911 or a police "stolen hotline"

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Called the non emergency police number. Got a report filed out.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Update. My neighbors bike, was stolen last night. Maybe same people? This is a surprise to lots of people since we arent in a bad beighborhood. I might be buying a old dyno racing bike from a guy up the street. 25 bucks. I use to have one just like it. Needs work but.ill fix er up and ill sell this for a profit.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> Update. My neighbors bike, was stolen last night. Maybe same people? This is a surprise to lots of people since we arent in a bad beighborhood. I might be buying a old dyno racing bike from a guy up the street. 25 bucks. I use to have one just like it. Needs work but.ill fix er up and ill sell this for a profit.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


nice ddyno fid, but yeah pawn shops and what not and if you know the neighbors then include the knowledge of their bike being stolen as well. and if you still have the ticket from when you bought your bike that will be poof enough and you'll need it for the pawn shops.


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I.bought the bike used. I do have pictures of me riding it from a long time ago. That might work

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> I.bought the bike used. I do have pictures of me riding it from a long time ago. That might work
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


anything that shows proof. it will def be a booster for you


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok cool. So if they find it what will happen? they bring ti my house.or what

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

masonis1 said:


> Ok cool. So if they find it what will happen? they bring ti my house.or what
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


you might have to pick it up from the station. but hey, if its t a pawn shop they could call you and tell you to come get it while they are there. they can do what ever i suppose but good luck


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok thanks

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Just hiked up from the bottom of big springs on the current river. When.at the top, saw that there was a nice mbiking trail. Nice trail up then looked like a very.nice dh trail once you get to the top. It was nice. Might take my bmx up. Ive been bikibg on sone trails along the river

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masonis1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Got my honda running. just new spark plug. Got my enduro.out. Pics will explain everything.








bent forks








Jeep used for straightening








Mouse den.

Lucky the mice didnt get to.the motor but they.were in the.carb. 
Didn have spark. Cleaned magneto. Sprayed starter fluid in motor wothout carb and.kicked started. Rebuilding carb tomorrow. Cleaning with my friend sometime soon.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------

